# Don Shula has died



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)

"Winningest coach in the NFL"   Don Shula has died today, at age 90.







"Don Shula was the patriarch of the Miami Dolphins for 50 years," the Dolphins said. "He brought the winning edge to our franchise and put the Dolphins and the city of Miami in the national sports scene."  UPI


Born Jan. 4, 1930, in Grand River, Ohio, Shula was raised in Painesville, Ohio. He played running back at John Carroll University in Cleveland and cornerback in the pros for seven seasons with Cleveland, Baltimore and Washington.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2020)

Great person, great coach. Very sad to learn of this. 90 years of life, nice job coach.


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 4, 2020)

When Shula was our head coach, his teams would put up outstanding won-lost records during the regular season, go into the post season as heavy favorites, then break our hearts as his teams choked.

It wasn't just the upset by Joe Namath's Jets in Super Bowl III.  Witness also the 27-0 drubbing by the Browns over us in '64.  Similar tragedies occurred after the '65 and '67 seasons.

Wasn't until he went to Miami that his teams could win the big one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 4, 2020)

A legend is gone.

R I P


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

RIP Coach!


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2020)

When I heard about this I was surprised. I thought he was already dead. Years ago, I remember going to Grand River, Ohio and seeing the sign, “Grand River, Birthplace of Don Shula.” We would go to the fresh fish market in Grand River.


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 9, 2020)

The talking heads are touting a book "Collision of Wills" that highlights the contentiousness between Shula and John Unitas.  Recall an incident at tng. camp where Shula was giving Unitas the business whereupon JU flipped the football to Shula saying, "Here, you play quarterback."  But I didn't know that there were major issues throughout their relationship.


----------

